# Access - JAVA



## Azrakas (25. Apr 2004)

Hallo Leute

Wenn ich in die Access Datenbank eine Zahl schreiben möchte macht er das ohne zu meckern (egal welcher Datentyp) aber wenn ich versuche Buchstaben zu schreiben gibt er folgendes aus: 1 Parameter wurden erwartet aber es wurden zuwenig Parameter übergeben. Ich hab keinen Plan was das soll^^. 

greetz Azrakas


----------



## Azrakas (25. Apr 2004)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## me.toString (26. Apr 2004)

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du ein wenig Code posten könntest (zumindest den Teil, der die Buchstaben in die DB schreiben will !).


----------



## Mr. Floppy (29. Apr 2004)

das liegt daran, dass access gänsefüsschen braucht wenns buchstaben bekommt.
das sieht dann bei mir so aus:


```
(SELECT Tab.Spalte FROM Boden "+
WHERE Tab.Spalte1 Like \'\"" +choice_wert +"\"\';");
```

dann meckert er nicht mehr.


----------

